
SCOTUS: Drug Dogs Require Warrant - rosser
http://www.scotusblog.com/case-files/cases/florida-v-jardines/
======
squozzer
Maybe God exists. When Scalia rules against the police, it's time for a drink,
or whatever.

~~~
Turing_Machine
Scalia "rules against the police" quite regularly.

Employment Division v. Smith

Kyllo v. U.S.

Jardines v. Florida

Apprendi v. New Jersey

Arizona v. Hicks

Hamdi v. Rumsfeld (he was in dissent on that one, on the "against the police"
side).

Numerous others.

------
OGinparadise
The scariest part...5-4.

Scalia has his own convictions and _sometimes_ he's a civil libertarian's best
friend. Most of the time though...

------
danielweber
1\. At least there is _some_ restriction placed on drug dogs.

2\. Why is this on HN?

